# Pregnant 10 month old!



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

I have a young Boer doeling, Floss, who was put in with our buck a few weeks ago (we're trialling earlier kidding). She's a decent size but I didn't see her get served and our buck has a harness on, but I didn't think anything of it. I figured I'd missed her season by a day or two when he went in. Well, I went to have a look at her teats on Wednesday to see how many she had out of curiosity, and realised she had a small udder!

It seems naughty 5-month-old Floss had a little fence line rendezvous with one of her half brothers. So my question now is... any idea how long she has got before she kids? Her ligaments are slightly going but still very much there but I've never kidded such a young doe so have no idea what to expect! Baby is very active if you rub her belly.

The first photo (dark, sorry) is her on Wednesday showing the udder and the other three are her this evening.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They usually start building an udder about a month prior to kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. 
She is farther along than you thought or she has a false pregnancy.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

I didn’t even think she was pregnant! She’s definitely in kid though as I can feel baby kicking. I’m just concerned by how long her vulva is that she may be due very soon as my girls who are due in two weeks haven’t got long vulvas yet...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kicking from right side?

Some does get very loose, elongated and floppy in the vulva area than others do.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Really anyone can do is guess. I’m going to say though that she looks about the same as a FF I have down that is due January 13. For the most part they do start to build a udder roughly a month ahead of time but it seems to be quite a difference from Wednesday to today. There’s always one that doesn’t want to follow the rule. I don’t think she is due today or tomorrow but since you don’t have a due date I would just keep checking those ligs because some love to really make a udder after they kid. This is why no due dates drive me absolutely nuts lol


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

I hate not having a due date! Silly girl, why couldn’t she have just been well behaved like her sisters?

Yes, the baby was kicking on the right. I’ve taken to feeling every feed time (only time she’ll stay still) to make sure it’s still alive. This age of doe has me really freaked out!

Thanks Jessica, I’ve got some does due on the 17th January who haven’t got any udders yet but your due date might be a fair guess.

I’m going out overnight now to check the other 30 anyway luckily so I can keep an eye. I’m probably stressed for no reason but she just seems way too young!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No she in my books is too young but you can’t do anything about it. Just try and make sure your there if she needs help. I’ve had plenty of younger does over the years have text book kiddings with no issues so defiantly not worth staying up all night worrying about it. Just when she has the kids try and give her extra feed and grain. It’s after they kid that it seems to take a toll on them.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> No she in my books is too young but you can't do anything about it. Just try and make sure your there if she needs help. I've had plenty of younger does over the years have text book kiddings with no issues so defiantly not worth staying up all night worrying about it. Just when she has the kids try and give her extra feed and grain. It's after they kid that it seems to take a toll on them.


Thanks, I'll try to relax about it


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I just (now) told someone else here that quality loose minerals are the best, most economical path to easy kidding and healthy kids. I don't know what you offer, what you have available, but were she mine, that's where I would put my focus.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

For anyone who's interested, I went into the barn this evening and found a little-or not so little-surprise waiting for me!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow! That baby had a baby!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

:great:Glad she delivered ok.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

:wowwoot):clapping:
Congratulations! New baby doe or buck? :stork:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

yaay! glad all went well!!
:goodjob:good job mamma!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! Glad everything went well!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hooray! Glad it went okay and she did it all on her own too!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

TooManyBoers said:


> For anyone who's interested, I went into the barn this evening and found a little-or not so little-surprise waiting for me!
> 
> View attachment 140989


Awe what an adorable surprise! Congratulations.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone! It’s a little doeling and it’s doing really well. Hasn’t really stopped drinking all night long and Mum is absolutely super. I’m so proud!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats. :clapping:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay!!! A huge congrats!!! She is adora


----------



## mimi666 (Aug 30, 2018)

I am totally in the same boat 9 month old Petunia who must have gotten knocked up by her brother before I could sell him. She has almost a full udder and today I could really feel the baby/babies kicking. So worried we never meant for her to get pregnant so young and she is so small anyway. Her mom was a champ just worried that she will be OK. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just keep an eye on her and have the vet number handy. Usually it is fine but best to be prepared if things go south.


----------



## #nubiantrouble (Jul 26, 2018)

It’s so cute!


----------



## mimi666 (Aug 30, 2018)

FYI babies born Sunday and they are perfect and momma was a champ she was literally eating and birthing at the same time and no gave me this look like “what’s wrong with you?” pics below


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Congratulations! So glad all is well.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Congrats!! What a sweetie!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations to both mothers delivering okay! (Pics, mimi666!!  )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

I just had a doe kid in November that was 9 months old, she did great as well. What everyone told me was that usually they have more trouble after, so I’ve been feeding grain & watching body condition carefully.

I do have a question, what do you do with the kid of a bother & sister? Is that an issue all of it’s life?? I’ve read about line breeding, but didn’t really understand when it’s ok & when it’s not. I’m not judging here, obviously I wouldn’t intend for my 9 month old to be giving birth!! One of my greatest lessons thus far is fence building!! LOL


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

One generation of sibling breeding seems to be unharmful, although of course it is not recommended.


----------

